# On the board... 1st pomp on fly for the season



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I've had a few successful early season trips with surf rods and bait but finally hooked up yesterday late morning right befor the stained water came in at Ft. Morgan. Threw at shadows on the outside of 1st sand bar for both the Pompano and Spec. 

I was using my old Fenwick 8wt and intermediate sink line with SF blend chartruese over white CBC with red dumbell eyes on #2 gamakatsu stinger.

You know what's for Sunday dinner...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like alot of fun! Congrats!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch for sure!!


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice! I need to get some fly fishing in soon.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice*

War Eagle!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job.....I haven't caught a pomp yet this year (only been once) but dang sure know I couldn't do it on a fly! You did AWESOME!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Jason said:


> Sweet job.....I haven't caught a pomp yet this year (only been once) but dang sure know I couldn't do it on a fly! You did AWESOME!


Thanks! Tough to catch big numbers of them on fly but it can be done by keeping at it and fighting through the ladyfish.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

ptpainton said:


> war eagle!


w d e!!


----------

